# Tivo Mini Acting As Chromecast



## topperge

So call me stupid or unable to use search but I was futzing around with my Chromecast last night and realized I had two new devices listed. Both of the Tivo Minis in my house. Anything I can send to my Chromecast from Android or iOS I can send to my Minis. Did I miss an announcement somewhere? This is awesome IMO but now I think my Chromecasts are going up for sale.


----------



## topperge

Oh, and the first time I sent Netflix to the mini it made me register the device but after that it acted just like a Chromecast where I sent the reference to the show to the mini and my phone became a remote that let me do other stuff with my phone as it played.


----------



## sbiller

The Roamio and the Mini now support DIAL - Discovery and Launch protocol so it does act like a Chromecast for YouTube and Netflix with hopefully more apps on the way.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/20/4638390/tivo-roamio-pro-review


----------



## monkeydust

Does netflix stream the show from the device to the tivo after it launches the app on the tivo or does it tell the tivo to launch its app and play the show using its own wired connection. Seems like the latter would be smarter and possible on the tivo but not chromecast.


----------



## sbiller

monkeydust said:


> Does netflix stream the show from the device to the tivo after it launches the app on the tivo or does it tell the tivo to launch its app and play the show using its own wired connection. Seems like the latter would be smarter and possible on the tivo but not chromecast.


The DIAL protocol launches the app on both Chromecast and TiVo and the content is streamed from the Cloud directly to the app. That is one advantage of DIAL over Airplay since the 2nd screen device can be used for other things after launch.


----------



## GadgetVirtuoso

sbiller said:


> The DIAL protocol launches the app on both Chromecast and TiVo and the content is streamed from the Cloud directly to the app. That is one advantage of DIAL over Airplay since the 2nd screen device can be used for other things after launch.


That's not true, it depends on the the developer to enable background mode, such as HBO has done with their HBOGO app. For the longest time HBOGO could had to be the foreground app to work but that has since changed.


----------



## hfcsyrup

i just got a mini i am using with my P4. let me guess, there is no DIAL unless the mini is used with a roamio?


----------



## GadgetVirtuoso

hfcsyrup said:


> i just got a mini i am using with my P4. let me guess, there is no DIAL unless the mini is used with a roamio?


It showed up for me after the recent update. Force your mini to update a couple times to get the update; reboot required. I have a S4.


----------



## hfcsyrup

well now it works somehow, thanks!


----------



## LouB

Stupid question do I need at least one chromecast ?

I don't have and android device so I was hoping I could use the IOS app but Doesn't see any existing chromecasts (mini)

This is a newly installed mini

Lou


----------



## ellinj

LouB said:


> Stupid question do I need at least one chromecast ?
> 
> I don't have and android device so I was hoping I could use the IOS app but Doesn't see any existing chromecasts (mini)
> 
> This is a newly installed mini
> 
> Lou


Mini might need a software update or two.


----------



## sbiller

LouB said:


> Stupid question do I need at least one chromecast ?
> 
> I don't have and android device so I was hoping I could use the IOS app but Doesn't see any existing chromecasts (mini)
> 
> This is a newly installed mini
> 
> Lou


You shouldn't need a chromecast. The Mini should show up as a castable source in the iOS Netflix and YouTube apps.


----------



## sbiller

It appears that the Roamio & Mini should support this chromecast update to Hulu Plus. I won't have the opportunity to try until later this week.

http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/hulu-plus-hops-on-board-googles-chromecast-1200687482/

http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/02/hulu-plus-adds-an-official-app-for-chromecast/

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/02/google-chromecast-hulu-plus-app-streaming/

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/02/hulu-plus-app-updated-to-support-chromecast-streaming/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_campaign=social%20media&awesm=tnw.to_i0imB

http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/2/4793970/chromecast-hulu-plus-support-ios-android

http://www.forbes.com/sites/amadoudiallo/2013/10/02/google-chromecast-expands-reach-with-hulu-plus-app/


----------



## Toeside

I no longer have a ChromeCast to test Hulu Plus with but I don't see any of my TiVo devices with Hulu Plus running on my iPad mini. YouTube and Netflix detect the Roamio+ and both minis. 

Is anyone able to cast from Hulu Plus to a TiVo?


----------



## LouB

Worked after a reboot


----------



## MaxH42

I'm now able to do this from my TiVo Premiere. It's actually a little easier than using my Chromecast because I don't have to switch inputs when I'm done. However, the Chromecast is faster and more responsive.


----------



## pldoolittle

A little late to the party, but I discovered this last night while setting up to ChromeCast. It does appear that the developer must bake in support for non-Chromecast DIAL devices, as I cannot see my TiVo's in the google provided chromecast apps.

Not working
-------------------
- Chromecast extension for Chrome browser
- Chromecast app for iPad
- Chromecast app for android

Working
---------------------
- Netflix for Android
- YouTube for iPad

No Chromecast support (boo)
-------------------
NBC App for Android/iPad


----------

